# Has anyone any experience of the 'charity' Foresight?



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey all
We visited the Fertility Show in London last weekend, where we chatted to some lovely ladies who run a preconception organisation called foresight.  They give advice, nutritional and lifestyle etc, and analysis a hair sample to suggest vitamins that you maybe lacking in
Whilst they appeared very experienced and keen to share their own success stories, I can't help but feel sceptical of what they are doing?  I was wondering if anyone had used Foresight, but feel vulnerable at the mo as we are 'between treatments' and will try anything!  We obviously don't want to be taken for a ride!!
Thank you
KA xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I know some people swear by them, but in all honesty, personally speaking I don't know of anyone who has had this done (as it's not a cheap option) and gone on to have a natural pregnancy....but over the years I have met ladies who have had the tests done, and gone onto to ivf treatment....funnily enough I went for a blood donor session and one of the nurses told me about this specific organisation.  I suppose if you've got the cash to spare, it's worth looking into further. 

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

We didn't want to have IVF and looked into this as an alternative, but it was expensive and we weren't sure we could sustain the lifestyle changes needed.  I do know of a couple of success stories - I remember seeing a TV programme once where the couple worked with stained glass and it turned out they had high levels of lead in their blood, and once that was discovered and sorted, they were successful.


----------

